# Honda HS828



## dajoip (Oct 9, 2019)

First time poster here...

I'm looking to buy a used snowblower for this upcoming winter and there's an 8 year old Honda HS828 for sale in my area. Seller is willing to let it go for $750, and claims it's in great working condition.

Curious on thoughts from you guys here - both in terms of that particular model (haven't been able to find too many reviews), and also that price point.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Without looking at it, my guess is that you can put a one in front of the quoted age. People tend to do that with Hondas. Worry more about the looks than the age. Probably a good buy, assuming it is a track machine...and you require a track machine.


----------



## dajoip (Oct 9, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> Without looking at it, my guess is that you can put a one in front of the quoted age. People tend to do that with Hondas. Worry more about the looks than the age. Probably a good buy, assuming it is a track machine...and you require a track machine.


Yeah, I kinda figured that about the age. Is there a way to age them with any kind of service tag?

Yes it's a track machine, and I haven't gone and looked at it yet. Just trying to familiarize myself with the product line.

Here's two pictures of it:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lpblktkmgy3vdmh/73160584_2441491275888039_7065845780359151616_n.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/19bnkkv5fcrqejb/72360587_2441481752555658_914345146579943424_n.jpg?dl=0


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I look at it this way. 

A good, working 8 year old Honda snowblower like that one is going to save you between $1500 - $2000 compared to buying a new one. 

If you get 5 years out it, it's money well spent IMHO. 

Main thing I always look for is why something is being sold, service records, how does the engine start from cold, plus the vibe I get from the seller. 

Ask for the serial number in advance and then contact Honda who will verify age / model.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The sides of the auger housing are ground off a bit, but overall looks to be in good condition. Do what @SkunkyLawnmowers said to get the age. Around here, that would go for $1200, I bet...


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

dajoip said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured that about the age. Is there a way to age them with any kind of service tag?



HS828 TAS (1991-1992) GX240-TY7 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame
Serial SZAH-1000001 to 1999999
HS828K1 TAS (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame
Serial SZAK-2000001 to 2042094
HS828K1 TAS/A (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start,
Frame Serial SZAK-2042095 to 2099999
HS828K1 TAS/B (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start,
Frame Serial SZAK-2100001 to 2119999
HS828K1 TAS/C (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start,
Frame Serial SZAK-2120001 and up
HS828K1 WAS (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start,
Frame Serial SZAK-2000001 to 2042094
HS828K1 WAS/A (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start,
Frame Serial SZAK-2042095 to 2099999
HS828K1 WAS/B (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Electric Start,
Frame Serial SZAK-2100001 and up
HS828K1 TA (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Wheel Drive, Frame Serial
SZAK-2000001 to 2042180
HS828K1 TA/A (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial
SZAK-2042181 to 2099999
HS828K1 TA/B (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial
SZAK-2100001 to 2119999
HS828K1 TA/C (1994-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Frame Serial
SZAK-2120001 and up


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dajoip said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured that about the age. Is there a way to age them with any kind of service tag?
> 
> Yes it's a track machine, and I haven't gone and looked at it yet. Just trying to familiarize myself with the product line.
> 
> ...



That's a buy in my book providing the engine runs , hydro static tranny works and the right side tranny is smooth while driving. ( just going by pics a) condition is more important than age and the 828 was built from 1991-98 so @cranman is right.

look at bottom of bucket for excess damage. expensive welding repair. However the augers look pretty good. serrations. are there.

you need to do a thorough inspection.


----------



## dajoip (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you all for the help - so great!

The serial is an SZAK-2000001 to 2042094, HS828K1 TAS (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame (in case that's relevant to anybody??). 

Who/where can I run the serial number past someone at Honda? Is there a phone number, website, etc?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dajoip said:


> Thank you all for the help - so great!
> 
> The serial is an SZAK-2000001 to 2042094, HS828K1 TAS (1992-1998) GX240-TYS1 Engine, Track Drive, Electric Start, Frame (in case that's relevant to anybody??).
> 
> Who/where can I run the serial number past someone at Honda? Is there a phone number, website, etc?


well, you know it falls in the 20-27 year range. 1-770-497-6400 in usa
1-888=946-6329 in canada

CONDITION IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN AGE .......IMO.

inspect overall condition....rust? corrossion? cracks in frame or handlebars? old welds anywhere? cracks in tracks? is the machine straight or ****-eyed? does it start easily? does it smoke? any knocking? does it drive okay forward and reverse? does it jerk or skip? how do the augers sound when turning? smooth or does it jerk or something else? 

what does bottom of bucket look like? what is the wear on scraper bar and skid shoes? 

was the machine used in a snow removal business or used by a business commercially ? if so too many hours and I would only buy for a parts machine and maybe $200 tops. 

There is more to check but i think you get the idea. If the inspection comes out good then $750 sounds pretty good. that machine around here goes for $900-1400 in good condition 

condition is everything . 

one of the main problems with a machine this old is usually the right side tranny or gearbox. NOBODY services these except Honda fanatics like us. Water gets into the gearbox and ruins the grease and rusts up parts. The repair/service of this gearbox runs about $350-500 around here. Lots of labor and I always change the bearings/grease/bushings and inspect gears. usually the pin breaks on the axle . That is why I asked if it drives smoothly forward and reverse.

I would also ask when it was last serviced and if they have receipts and why selling. 

good luck.


----------



## dajoip (Oct 9, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> Well, you know it falls in the 20-27 year range.


Lol so much for 8 years old &#55357;&#56834;

But I hear ya on condition >> age. I'll call Honda tomorrow and then go lay eyes on this thing.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

So where did the 8 years old thing come from? If the seller said that, it would be a big red flag for me. 

Not trying to dampen a possible good buy, but I am naturally extremely cautious and mistrusting. (Note what I said in an earlier post about the vibe from the seller.)

Could be an honest mistake on their part but I doubt it. If they're prepared to lie about that, what else might they lie about??

I'd get a mate to phone up and pretend to be another buyer and see if seller gives them the same line they gave you.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Its possible the machine was bought 8 years ago. It could have been a "New Old Stock" from a dealer, or bought used from either a dealer or private sale and that's where the seller came up with the "8 years old" age.
There are some dealers around that still have "New Machines" that are still in the shipping crates stashed in the back of their warehouse somewhere, and they are 20+ years old, but sold as a new machine.
Some of your older dealerships got them on consignment, and some bought them outright from Honda so they didn't have to pay the interest on them as long as they sat there unsold, and they could still sell them as New with the full Factory Warranty.
My Dealership did that, we had units that were over 10 years old that were still in the original shipping crates, and we could sell them as New and they still came with the full Honda warranty because they were never sold or used up until that time of when they were sold.


----------



## dajoip (Oct 9, 2019)

I just spoke with Honda - it's a '93 model and was originally sold in '96.

I'm guessing that still doesn't change anyone's opinion here, assuming the condition is still solid?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

dajoip said:


> I just spoke with Honda - it's a '93 model and was originally sold in '96.
> 
> I'm guessing that still doesn't change anyone's opinion here, assuming the condition is still solid?


It's a 26 year old snowblower.............for the money they're asking for it, I'd keep looking or make a much lower offer, say $450 or $500 absolute tops if it's in perfect working order with no repairs needed. 

I'd still want to know about the age discrepancy issue. If I don't feel I can trust the seller, even at a fairly superficial level, I walk away. Trust youir gut on this.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

For perspective..........I was in Lowes last night and they had brnad new Craftsman 24" blowers for $600. Yeah - I know - a Craftsman - but still.........

Honestly, I would walk away from this one, but that's me.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

Personally, I'd buy.
Does the size work for you? Or do you want/need a bigger/wider bucket? Do you prefer tires or tracks?
Do you have size constraints (gates/doorways to get through that the 28" width works for?

It's a Honda and IF it was maintained its worth the asking price, in my opinion. Yes lots of brand new fancy bells and whistles Craftsman snowblowers for smoking cheap deals at Lowe's now... But it's not a Honda. So decide on whether you want a very reputable brand or just a snowblower.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dajoip (Oct 9, 2019)

All good points, I'll have to consider...

Thank you all for your help, it was invaluable!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dajoip said:


> I just spoke with Honda - it's a '93 model and was originally sold in '96.
> 
> I'm guessing that still doesn't change anyone's opinion here, assuming the condition is still solid?


depending upon inspection I would offer $500 if good and maybe go to $600. But that's me and i can do any and all work it may need.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

dajoip said:


> I'm looking to buy a used snowblower for this upcoming winter and there's an 8 year old Honda HS828 for sale in my area. Seller is willing to let it go for $750, and claims it's in great working condition.
> 
> !


Curious, what area? Just in case you don't buy. If I live close.... May be worth a visit .

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You have to remember, it is a HONDA, they hold their value. Anybody who is experienced, especially with Honda knows of their value and why they hold their value. It is not a Craftsman, Ariens, Toro or any other cheaper machine.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I think some people have missed the point - by some margin - I was trying to make when I mentioned the new Craftsman in Lowes. 

I'm not saying Craftsman is on a par with Honda - nowhere near the same quality, not in the same league. This is why I own Honda power equipment. 

However, not everyone is a Honda fan, affecienado or enthusiast. Some people want best proverbial bang for their $$. It all depends on what criteria a potential buyer has in their mind. 

So I was illustrating that for the same money the purchaser who was contemplating a near _30 year old machine _ they could have a brand new snowblower which might arguably give more short term hassle free and reliable service. 

Hondas are great but they are not perfect and certainly machines such as the one being debated in this thread will have a host of potentially costly issues lurking that to the inexperienced buyer (in Honda) could prove a costly mistake. 

For the record, I run near 50 year old classic motorcycles so I know, full well, the virtues and attractiveness of classically engineerd machnery. 

I think Honda enthusiasts might be tempted by this purchase or someone who knows Hondas intimately and can do any necessary repairs. 

However, I think for an average buyer who's looking simply for a good deal, there could be many potentail problems. That's why I made the point that I'd only offer, say, $500 if it's apparently very good working order. However - how someone unfamilar with Hondas would know the parameters for that - let alone a vintage Honda - is beyond me. 

We're all Honda enthusiasts, that's why we're contributing members here, right? So please no inferences that I hold modern day MTD stuff in the same category as Honda. 

Personally, I'd love to see V twin engines powering a snowblower, but that's just my motorcyle bias coming out


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Skunky ; I know where you are coming from. I'd buy this for 500-600 ( after thorough inspection ) since I can do all the work.

It may not be a good buy for the average Joe. Many times people have brought their Honda's to me saying " I got a GREAT deal on this ! " and then complain they have to spend hundreds on it getting it ready for winter. They did not know what to look for. 

I bought a 928 for 500 that had a skip in the drive . Knew right away there was a problem in the right side gearbox. The average Joe would pay $400-700 for this repair. It cost me $65 for a new gear , a couple bushings and some grease and some time . Serviced it for about another $20 in parts and now she's good to go. A service would have cost the average owner $150-250 or more depending on parts requirements.

So this "great" deal of $500 would end up costing maybe $1000 more for the regular person.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Skunk, I also understand what you are saying.
Years ago, I knew a guy, "Drunk Hillbilly" who built a custom heavy duty chassis for his custom built snowblower and put an old Harley engine on it.
It was fun to watch it in operation, the thing weighed almost a ton and the whole town knew when he was using it with the straight pipe exhaust on it and he couldn't walk a straight line if he had to.
The Harley engines only produce about 45 horsepower but it was fun to watch his Jerry-Rigged machine try to conquer the snow. I guess he missed riding his bike in the snow and wanted to hear the engine noise.
Needless to say, the old Harley engine did not last too long and lived up to its reputation by self destructing one day out in the middle of his driveway.
I am also a big fan of Vintage motorcycles.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

You both said it better than I could  

Without going off topic, I'm a big fan of tranverse V twins, typically Moto Guzzis, although in line twins from Ducati and Harley are lovely too. My babies, see picture, are a 500cc Honda single, a 500cc Guzzi Monza. and a Guzzi 850cc Mk1 Le Mans. The Le Mans was the bike _everyone_ wanted in the hot summer of 1976. Anyway, I think a transerse V twin would great in a snowblower. Maybe I'll try and cobble one together  Would love to see the neighbour's faces when they hear it start up with my Lafranconi racing exhausts on it!!! hahaha


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Personally, I'd love to see V twin engines powering a snowblower, but that's just my motorcyle bias coming out


Here you go... 
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

*Parts Availability?*

One thing no one has mentioned is PARTS AVAILABILITY. I bought a 5hp HS50 in 1983 and sold it in 2018. Oil changes, a spark plug, skid shoes, and belts the only maintenance on this super simple snowblower until I left bad gas in it and it gummed up, which I fixed in an afternoon.

I cannot buy parts like the scraper bar from Honda any longer for this 35 year old machine, so I sold it while still in good shape. Honda will eventually stop stocking key parts for each of its machines. A call or an email to Honda Power Equipment to get a feel for how long they will provide factory spares before buying an older machine.might be wise.

I agree with the posts above. Condition is everything. That and whether you are comfortable doing repairs yourself or will have to pay a Honda mechanic to maintain your machine will affect your price of ownership a lot. But the third leg of that stool is Parts Availability.

Good luck.


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

if you do decide to buy an older Honda, buy expendable spares like the scraper bar and skid shoes right away and store them against the day Honda quits making them. They add value if you ever decide to sell. Keeping spare belts and cables is always a good idea for any machine. They very seldom fail, but when they do, you really need them replaced FAST. Good luck getting a quick repair from Honda in a blizzard. Get a shop manual too.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Aviator said:


> One thing no one has mentioned is PARTS AVAILABILITY. I bought a 5hp HS50 in 1983 and sold it in 2018. Oil changes, a spark plug, skid shoes, and belts the only maintenance on this super simple snowblower until I left bad gas in it and it gummed up, which I fixed in an afternoon.
> 
> I cannot buy parts like the scraper bar from Honda any longer for this 35 year old machine, so I sold it while still in good shape. Honda will eventually stop stocking key parts for each of its machines. A call or an email to Honda Power Equipment to get a feel for how long they will provide factory spares before buying an older machine.might be wise.
> 
> ...


parts the 828 will be around for a long long time. parts from a 928 will fit on a 828 also.

you're right about the 50-55-70- and 80 but i have noticed that the Chinese are starting to sell some parts for these machines that are NLA from Honda or domestic parts suppliers. they see the need ( and probably outrageous prices on ebay for used parts for these models ) and are filling the need much cheaper


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

Good to know. Thanks


----------

